# Contract for Print and Payment?



## riotlove (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm doing a wedding in the next 2 weeks. Getting paid a small amount and also getting prints. I've done a contract for just print and a contract for just payment. Does anyone have any rec's for both? I know I'll need to get the photographer to sign as well as the bride w/ this. 

Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## LC (Mar 4, 2010)

If you're getting the prints directly from the photographer, you'll need a separate contract just for him, and the payment contract just for your bride. 

If you're getting the prints from the bride, then I suggest typing up something similar to this http://www.foundationofyou.com/downl...upContract.pdf and adding another paragraph about the print terms you've agreed on.

LC


----------



## riotlove (Mar 4, 2010)

i am to be getting them from her. i already have a contract i use for being paid, and a separate for tfp from a photographer.

i have one i wrote up basically having the photographer sign as well just to be sure i won't have any copyright problems as i do know that the picture is always copyright the photog.


----------

